# Velcro name badges?



## Danny1 (22 Aug 2007)

Hello,

Iam currently in the reserves and was wondering where you go online to order the velcro name badges?

Cheers..


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

Danny1 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Iam currently in the reserves and was wondering where you go online to order the velcro name badges?
> 
> Cheers..



Are you talking the issued ones or not??

If you wish to purchase them, you can do this here:

Wheeler Accessories, Ltd. - CP Gear

If you want them issued, contact your RQ; either s/he, or your OR will order on your behalf through your nearest supporting Base Clothing Stores, or they will advise that you can order them yourself from that Base Clothing Stores.


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Aug 2007)

Vern,
do you know of anywhere to obtain the old style OD combat name tags ?


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Vern,
> do you know of anywhere to obtain the old style OD combat name tags ?



You will find success at the below link as well I am quite sure, as they are indeed still issued out and worn (the OG107 jackets) by personnel.

PM inbound with a contact name for you to confirm with.


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

Adding,

The link I gave is down, but it is the proper link ...

must be fixing their site or something.


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Aug 2007)

Vern, with your great wisdom  (or anyone else)

Is there a big difference between the one I can order with CPgear and the One that is issued via the system?

Is it easy to see the difference??

or plainly can I get jacked from wearing the CPgear ones?


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Vern, with your great wisdom  (or anyone else)
> 
> Is there a big difference between the one I can order with CPgear and the One that is issued via the system?
> 
> ...



No difference at all. Just make sure that you order the proper one (there are many options!!). 

OD, IECS, ICE, AF CAG, ... etc etc


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

mysteriousmind
once you are TOSd and clothed, your unit will be ordering ID Disks & Name tags for you.  They,ll also see about issuing you a temp/perm ID Card.

While you are taking your BQ & SQ courses, it's almost a good thing not to have a name tag on your uniform.  It just makes it easier for the instructors to nail you for things..... 

Save your cash for important things... like beer


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Aug 2007)

Geo, 

The thing is that as a Pres member that I am...we only receive 3 of those thing...which is to my humble opinion not enough.

well..I wont buy any, I'm kind of against to concept of paying to work...so...was just asking...(birthday gif, Xmas gift to me... )


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

No problem MM.
With the 3 nametags, you have enough for 
1 Patrol bag
1 Combat jacket
1 Combat shirt
considering that you wil only wear one shirt at a time, it shouldn't be a problem.

Note, I have seen many order forms go out & have gotten many nametags that I did not ask for.
I was on one parade where we had a complete section of peple wearing my nametags.... funny to watch the reviewing officer do the doubletake when he noticed


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Geo,
> 
> The thing is that as a Pres member that I am...we only receive 3 of those thing...which is to my humble opinion not enough.
> 
> well..I wont buy any, I'm kind of against to concept of paying to work...so...was just asking...(birthday gif, Xmas gift to me... )



It's not a PRes thing.

The entitlement each 3 each every 3 years, component is irrelevant.

I've been wearing the relish suit since '98 ... I've only got one other set since my inital ones were purchased. I simply don't wash the nametags every single time I wash the uiforms; I take 'em off before laundering 9 times out of 10. My six have now lasted 9 years.

Three's enough, if you look after them.


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Aug 2007)

Thanks Vern of enlighting my knowledge  >


----------



## 241 (22 Aug 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Vern, with your great wisdom  (or anyone else)
> 
> Is there a big difference between the one I can order with CPgear and the One that is issued via the system?
> 
> ...



I got some from CPgear a few years ago when I ordered some stuff and I have noticed that, on the ones I got at least, the CADPAT itself it a little off, not sure if the colors are just off slightly or what, and that they used a brighter thread for the embroidery...Other than that the ones I got are the same....


----------



## mudrecceman (22 Aug 2007)

Only 3?  Wow.  When my first ones (TW CADPAT) came thru in...2002 or so, I received 12 of them.

When I OTd and got to Halifax, I ordered the CAG AF and received 6...

Like AV, I never wash mine (or my rank slip-ons), and except for a few that went AWOL on me, I still have all of 'em.


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Aug 2007)

Vern,
three does just not cut it when your daughter has your last name and raids your closet for ODs so she is styling for exercises. It is also amazing that said "borrowed' items for the weekend, week long, and summer long camp never make it back into your closet for your own use on aforementioned excursions.


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Vern,
> three does just not cut it when your daughter has your last name and raids your closet for ODs so she is styling for exercises. It is also amazing that said "borrowed' items for the weekend, week long, and summer long camp never make it back into your closet for your own use on aforementioned excursions.



Sounds like she needs a good grounding!! You know, that ole _one man, one kit_ rule ...

But OD nametapes are sewn on ... just go back and raid her closet to get them back!! *I highly recommend that you do not tamper with her shoes/black leather high-heeled boots while you are in there obtaining your shirts back though.* 

That's akin to a declaration of war.


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Only 3?  Wow.  When my first ones (TW CADPAT) came thru in...2002 or so, I received 12 of them.
> 
> When I OTd and got to Halifax, I ordered the CAG AF and received 6...
> 
> Like AV, I never wash mine (or my rank slip-ons), and except for a few that went AWOL on me, I still have all of 'em.



Yes, the initial allotment is a higher qty for some nametapes than others. But after the initial issue, the "exchange period" for them all is 3 each, once every 3 years.


----------



## Quag (22 Aug 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> I got some from CPgear a few years ago when I ordered some stuff and I have noticed that, on the ones I got at least, the CADPAT itself it a little off, not sure if the colors are just off slightly or what, and that they used a brighter thread for the embroidery...Other than that the ones I got are the same....



I noticed the same thing.  The thread is a little brighter, the stitching is thinner, and the crossed swords were simply "twigs" instead of the "almost 3d" definition on the issued name badges.

This was two years ago though, maybe the product has improved since then?  Anybody?


----------



## rosco (22 Aug 2007)

Our BOTP platoon sent in a group order.
The Army and Navy tags worked out great but...
the Air Force tags came with the logo on the wrong side!?
CP Gear refused to exchange them but...
I was not personally involved in the order so I don't know if it was an error in the ordering or the manufacturing. 
They were cheap though $3.50 each(when we ordered 100).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2007)

rossco said:
			
		

> Our BOTP platoon sent in a group order.
> The Army and Navy tags worked out great but...
> the Air Force tags came with the logo on the wrong side!?
> CP Gear refused to exchange them but...
> ...



All the Air Force Staff I see here at the school have the name tags with name first and then the AF Symbol after. So I think that is the original intent for it.


----------



## medaid (23 Aug 2007)

Depending which generation your nametags came out, there Bird would be either before, or after your name. They're both correct, with the more recent ones behind.


----------



## mudrecceman (23 Aug 2007)

Actually, the AF standard is "Name, followed by Tweety" now.  All the CAG name tapes are that way.  All the "old ones" are supposed to be replaced/phased out so to speak, with the new CAG name tapes.


----------



## medaid (23 Aug 2007)

that's what I meant  hmmm Tweety... I like that!  ;D


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sounds like she needs a good grounding!! You know, that ole _one man, one kit_ rule ...
> 
> But OD nametapes are sewn on ... just go back and raid her closet to get them back!! *I highly recommend that you do not tamper with her shoes/black leather high-heeled boots while you are in there obtaining your shirts back though.*
> 
> That's akin to a declaration of war.


Off to college you go solved the grounding. As for the closet her groupings are under a loonie I stay well away from the closet.  

That aside yes the washing machines and dryers do have an effect on cbt clothing and name tags. As well as various detergents and softeners.


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2007)

rossco said:
			
		

> Our BOTP platoon sent in a group order.
> The Army and Navy tags worked out great but...
> the Air Force tags came with the logo on the wrong side!?
> CP Gear refused to exchange them but...
> ...



Does the stitching and the crossed swords look any better than years before?  As in did you compare them to an issue name tag?

Just curious to see if they are better now...


----------



## rosco (23 Aug 2007)

Quag said:
			
		

> Does the stitching and the crossed swords look any better than years before?  As in did you compare them to an issue name tag?
> 
> Just curious to see if they are better now...



The swords look better than "crossed twiggs" but not as good as the actual issued kit.


----------

